# Replace center speaker and sub



## Gaboozie (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello all
I am running a set of B&W speakers with a Yamaha RX-V3800.
Front-DM603 S3
Center-LCR3
Surround-DM601 s2
SUB-ADC SW-1000 (temp')
Since I have decided to buy a new center speaker and sub, I do intend to stay within the B&W range, what would you Ladies/gentlemen say,if I changed the current center(LCR3) and pair it with another LCR3 making them my back surround speakers and thus going 7.1.
I am aware to an unorthodox issue here,but I am curious to hear your views on the issue. 
As for the center, I would go for one of the HTM's
Is there any tangible difference between a 2 way and a 3 way center speaker? i.e.HTM61 wich is a 3 way and the HTM62 wich is a 2 way speaker.
As for the sub-woofer( I guess I really need to change mine) I will be grateful for any suggestions within the 1500$ range.
I thank you for your reply's.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Regardless of 2 Way or 3 Way, I would get the largest, most capable Center Channel that you can possibly afford. As for using an LCR Speaker for all or most channels, that is exactly what they are designed for. Left,Center, Right...

As for a Subwoofer, I really have no idea of the AV Market in Israel and the costs therein. If you could provide us with the Subwoofer choices available to you in your price range, we can help you to make an informed decision. It is just I have no idea what Brands are available there. If HSU Research, SVS, Epik or even Paradigm (decent chance of them being available there) are available, I would seriously consider them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Gaboozie I sent you a pm.

Sorry I didn't realize you were in Israel when I pm'd you.


----------



## Gaboozie (Feb 28, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Regardless of 2 Way or 3 Way, I would get the largest, most capable Center Channel that you can possibly afford. As for using an LCR Speaker for all or most channels, that is exactly what they are designed for. Left,Center, Right...
> 
> As for a Subwoofer, I really have no idea of the AV Market in Israel and the costs therein. If you could provide us with the Subwoofer choices available to you in your price range, we can help you to make an informed decision. It is just I have no idea what Brands are available there. If HSU Research, SVS, Epik or even Paradigm (decent chance of them being available there) are available, I would seriously consider them.
> ...


Here is a list of the more well known brand names in the speaker industry.

SYSTEM AUDIO (2) ADC (2) Alpha Technology (4) American Acoustics (1)
Anthony Gallo (3) B&W (20) Cambridge Audio (4) Canton (3)
Celestion (1) Cerwin Vega (17) Dali (9) Dome (1)
Eaw (2) Energy (4) Highland (2) Infinity (2)
Jamo (6) JBL (1) JMlab/Focal (3) Kef (1)
Klipsch (10) Koda (4) LG (1) Magnat (1)
Mission (6) Mordaunt Short (6) Morel (4) Pioneer (1)
Polkaudio (18) PSB Speakers (8) Pure Acoustics (13) Quad (1)
SpeakerCraft (2) Storm (1) Tannoy (6) Velodyne (16)
Wharfedale (14) Yamaha (9)
just don't pay any attention to the numbers,I copy pasted from some site that gets the best price.
I have no clue or Idea as how to examine a sub and what to pay attention to when selecting one. 
Thanks.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Morel comes to mind. They have a good reputation and are local to you.

Morel Headquarters
17 Hamazmera St.
Ness Ziona, 70400
Israel.
Tel: +972-8-9301161
Fax: +972-8-9301312
E-mail: [email protected]

I would first contact B&W or a local B&W dealer for suggestions that will mate with your current speakers.


----------



## Gaboozie (Feb 28, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Regardless of 2 Way or 3 Way, I would get the largest, most capable Center Channel that you can possibly afford. As for using an LCR Speaker for all or most channels, that is exactly what they are designed for. Left,Center, Right...
> 
> As for a Subwoofer, I really have no idea of the AV Market in Israel and the costs therein. If you could provide us with the Subwoofer choices available to you in your price range, we can help you to make an informed decision. It is just I have no idea what Brands are available there. If HSU Research, SVS, Epik or even Paradigm (decent chance of them being available there) are available, I would seriously consider them.
> ...


Hi Jungle Jack,
I eventually went along with your kind advice and made a couple of LCR3 surrounds , bought the HTM62 and a Tannoy Ts10 sub.
I am extremely happy with the end result of the sound quality.
The speech in the movies is so much clearer and I am aware of a lot of new sounds.
The Tannoy sub is such an improvement,no more thumping and thudding from the old sub......what a diff'
Thanks for your help,much appreciated:clap:
Gabriel.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Gabriel,
That is wonderful news. Tannoy makes an excellent product and is one I do not think about enough. With the mind boggling number of brands in the States, it is easy for excellent Speaker Companies to escape ones mind. I am so glad you are happy with your new additions and may they bring you years of enjoyment.
Cheers,
J


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Glad to hear your happy with your choice of speakers.:T


----------



## astrallite (Apr 30, 2010)

In case you were still curious about 2 vs 3 ways, Audioholics did a review (just to tickle your brain)

http://www.audioholics.com/education/loudspeaker-basics/vertical-vs-horizontal-speaker-designs


----------



## Gaboozie (Feb 28, 2012)

astrallite said:


> In case you were still curious about 2 vs 3 ways, Audioholics did a review (just to tickle your brain)
> 
> http://www.audioholics.com/education/loudspeaker-basics/vertical-vs-horizontal-speaker-designs


Thanks for the audioholics review,I will certainly read it to the letter,at a glimpse,it looks very pro' and interesting.


----------

